# Angelas ashes



## Victoria Island (Aug 20, 2005)

has anyone read angelas ashes.  I sarted reading it five minutes ago (i nough it from oxfam for 99p~) and i find it very good -- much better than the film.
what does everyone else think?


----------



## LoneWolf (Aug 21, 2005)

I love Angela's Ashes. I thought it was hilarious/sad/disturbing. The ending is great...lol...I haven't read the next book, 'Tis, though I've been meaning to. I've heard it's not as good at A.A.


----------



## lisajane (Aug 21, 2005)

Angela's Ashes was pretty big a couple years ago... didn't read it myself, haven't and probably won't. Just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2005)

I've read Angela's Ashes and the sequel.  I watched the movie too.  The book was far grittier than a movie could ever be.  The writer's skill at painting realistic images of destitute grime is formidible.  It wasn't a pleasant read but it was well worth the effort.

I read Trinity too and adored it because it gave me some more scope into the class struggles in Ireland.

[ot:ffc919f740]woo!  7300 posts![/ot:ffc919f740]


----------



## Victoria Island (Aug 21, 2005)

theres a sequel??

the only thing i found was that, being english, i almost didnt read it as at the beginning he said he didnt like the english because of the way they had treated the irish for 300 years but i though -- hey-- thats history now and its just judgemental.  

Its a sad tale, i'm only up to the part where the steals the bunch of bananas from the italian grocers to give his twin brothers.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 21, 2005)

yes, there's another one by Frank - 'Tis' which is similar but I liked it better.  I'm of Irish decent and appreciate honest accounts of the lives led.


----------



## Victoria Island (Aug 21, 2005)

im irish decent too, my family fled to england with intent of going to america but got jobs here in the UK and stayed.  i guess im more english cos i have always lived here and my mum and dad are english (though their parenents arent my grandparents are irish, welsh and scottish)
I like the book so far its truthful and gritty and tells the truth about the poverty that they lived in. 

also when i said judgemental -- i meant on my part. i hope everyone understands that/


----------

